# Experience with Cote des Blancs at cooler temps?



## ox45 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello,

I just started a 5g batch of peach wine last night. I rehydrated a 5g packet of Cote des Blancs according to the package directions. I pitched the yeast at 70F, and put into my fermentation chamber to cool overnight to about 54F. Does anyone have experience with Cote at lower temps? I keep getting mixed information online about the true temp range of this yeast. Some say perfect for cold ferments (50-53), others say sensitive below 55F. 

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernChemist (Apr 8, 2014)

There does seem to be some disagreement on the temperature range, but then again I'm not sure how many home winemakers would do a truly cool fermentation. I did see a couple mentions about the yeast being able to ferment in the mid-50's (F), so I think you may be okay. I would keep an eye on it. The fermentation kinetics will likely be slower. You might find getting the temperature closer to 60 F would be better. In effect, what you're doing is not that different from brewing using lager yeast. 

The lower fermentation temperature will definitely help out a peach wine.


----------



## rodo (Apr 8, 2014)

I have used it often and try to keep the temp in the low 60's after fermentation begins.


----------



## ox45 (Apr 9, 2014)

I stabilized the temp at 59F (15C) overnight, and as of this morning fermentation has started. I set the controller to 14C this morning before leaving for work. I will check the SG again tonight to see if it is still going and if there are any signs of stress.


----------



## ox45 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well she's definitely chugging right along at 14C! Dropped from 1.084 to 1.076, so it's not the fastest in the world but I'm happy so far! No hints at all of stress, smells and tastes delicious so far.


----------



## blueflint (Apr 24, 2014)

I have used it several times at cool temps, low 60's and they have all done very well. Not the fastest but I have never gotten off flavors with it. I have never had it go below .996. 
- Tony


----------



## ox45 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's hovering right around the 1.000 mark, so I took it out of the fridge yesterday to let it warm up a bit. Going to let it sit for another few days at room temp to clean up, then rack it. So far I'm really happy with the ferment. Very clean and it still has a bunch of peach flavor hanging around.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll throw my very limited experience in... I used it on a white, low to mid 60 degrees and it went slow and gentle compared to any others I've used. Should be great for peach.
Mike


----------



## cintipam (Apr 24, 2014)

I used it on an apple wine. It's the only wine I ever had sulpher issues with. Still trying to destink that wine. Tastes good, but way too smelly for me. Several splash rackings helped some, but it came right back. Looking into reduless now. Do step nutrients for sure.

Pam in cinti


----------



## spaniel (Jun 3, 2014)

I've often used it on white wine ferments. My fridge needs better temp control but I keep it in the 50s, often low 50s. While fermentation at 70F would be done in a week, in the mid to low 50s it may take 3 weeks but it consistently gets down to the same final SG.


----------

